# 1st cutting diet



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

Ok i have been bulking but i now want to cut down. I consider myself boarderline fat, to most i dont look it but when i sit down i have a flab pack. My current diet was pretty clean so im going to cut back on carbs and i was on a high carb diet before. heres what ive been thinking:

1: 6 eggs or protein shake and 1tbs natty PB (if time is tight) Oats 2wice a week

2: protein shake (50g protien), 20g linseeds

3: 2 tins of tuna, 1/2 sliced boiled egg, 1tbls olive oil, mixed veg/salad

4: 230g mackrel and veg

5: Protein shake 12g linseed or 1tbls PB

6: homemade chicken curry or

Steak and veg

home made chilli (with chick peas)

Bolognaise home made

7: PWO shake protein and 20-30g dextrose

Ill also be drinking lots of water. On sunday ill be upping carbs

how much cardio should i do? i was thinking 40mins pre breakfast? Would walking on an incline surfice?

any help would be great


----------



## musclejoe (Dec 16, 2008)

how do you prepare those tinned tuna's - I'm a bit iffy when it comes to having fish, I kinda have avoided them for the past 28 years

But now to have a healthy and a varied diet, I feel I need to get into that fish thingy , but bloody hell they are so expensive, the fresh ones atleast. For an island nation, I dont understand why the fish is so damn costly.

So my choice is to start with the tinned tuna's - I bought 4 of them from tesco's, and opened one of them (it was in brine) and the stink just was too much to bear. ended up throwing it in the bin and walking of 

Help me mate, how do I handle this stuff.....or atleast how do you do it !


----------



## rooty (Dec 11, 2008)

musclejoe said:


> how do you prepare those tinned tuna's - I'm a bit iffy when it comes to having fish, I kinda have avoided them for the past 28 years
> 
> But now to have a healthy and a varied diet, I feel I need to get into that fish thingy , but bloody hell they are so expensive, the fresh ones atleast. For an island nation, I dont understand why the fish is so damn costly.
> 
> ...


be a man mate and hack the smell or go for eggs and chicken :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

boner said:


> with ur chicken curry r chili will you be eating rice? Yea cardio before breakfast would be good then weights in the evening. Im thinking of starting a low carb or dav p keto diet in jan


No rice or pasta mate, with the chilli because it has kidney beans and chick peas you dont need rice. Chick peas you could add to curry or anything and are filling and low GI i think!

as for the tuna, i kinda like it but sometimes i hate it lol the classic is tuna, mayo, sweet corn.

Tomorrow i have Tuna 2 tins, Whole boiled egg, 1 red pepper, 2 stick celery, half a red onion and 2 tbls of chilli infused olive oil. Add color texture and taste from veg and its ok.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

Bump for advice


----------



## sonofwacky (Apr 22, 2008)

musclejoe said:


> how do you prepare those tinned tuna's - I'm a bit iffy when it comes to having fish, I kinda have avoided them for the past 28 years
> 
> But now to have a healthy and a varied diet, I feel I need to get into that fish thingy , but bloody hell they are so expensive, the fresh ones atleast. For an island nation, I dont understand why the fish is so damn costly.
> 
> ...


well joe.. a no what you mean with smell what i do a put it in a sive and run it under water for few min;s problem solved.. :thumb:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

SOUTHMAN said:


> Bump for advice


what are the values of this diet?


----------



## andibeqiri (Nov 2, 2008)

Could someone comment on his cardio aswell, I'm really interested to know as i would want to be on this diet aswell


----------



## andibeqiri (Nov 2, 2008)

anyone???


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

just start with 30 min before your first meal of the day and increase from there . go to 45 min then add a post workout cardio this may be enough if not add another thirty min before bed , just moniter your weight loss accordingly some will need more some will need less as with everything in this game we all respond diffrent better to start with a small amount and build up


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> what are the values of this diet?


Do you mean macros?

Im aiming for

50g protein every meal

15-30g fats (not sure what fat content i should aim for so i was just going to trail and error it)

low carbs from fiberous veg, nuts, seeds ect

looking to get to around 2000 kcals a day

Im also taking 1000mg fish oil tabs 3 times a day and multi vit

I will be doing a carb day and after 6 or so weeks phase into carb cycling.

Ive built some muscle up but i look fat with my top off, no point in building the muscle if you cant see it!

If anyone can point out some decent books/articles on this id appreciate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate macroes you say you are aiming for 2000cals? you have all the weights for your meals so you can work it out use a site like fitday.com

to do carb cycling you need to know values so you can tell what to eat on low meadium and high days...


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

I know that 50g of protien a meal seems about right for my weight, im not sure if it should be lower because im not 200lbs lean!

For low days i was looking towards

30g fats?

30g carb max

medium days

15g fats

100 carbs

High

5g fats

300g carbs

I have no idea if this is right its based on what ive seen in other threads! the hardest part of bodybuilding is the science for me lol Its something i really want to do though so ill have to get the methodology down!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well to get your protein requirements a good rule of thumb when on a low carb diet is to multiply your bodyweight in pounds by 1.5g of protein so if you are 200lbs then you should aim for 300g protein per day of good quality protein so approx 50g per meal and from the diet above you are hitting this 3 out of the 6 meals one of the meals (3) is approx 75g....

as for your breakdown of the low/medium and high days sorry to be blunt mate but you will fail using these amounts , for starters i would love to see a daily diet that only contain 5g of fat it is virtually impossible especially if you are eating foods like chicken, turkey etc...

when your carbs are low your fats should be high and vice versa.....i would revisit your fat intake before embarking on this plan...


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks for the fitday link, i will be keeping a log on this every day now. its an excellent tool.

would this be better on low carb days?

Protein 300g

carbs: 30g

Fats 100g


----------

